# Mark Allen Johnson goes inside and Underground Lab.



## GreatWhiteTruth (Sep 30, 2011)

This is a clip from the American Underworld Series, illegal homemade drugs, on Discovery channel From the looks of it, this UGL looks pretty squared away compared to others. I thought this was an interesting look inside a modern UGL, and thought I would share with everyone.

You can check out Mark's Portfolio at Mark Allen Johnson Photography/RelentlessPhoto.com






YouTube Video











American Underworld - Steroids - YouTube


----------



## GMO (Sep 30, 2011)

I happened to catch that on Discovery last night.  I thought it was interesting that they sandwiched that piece in between crack cocaine and meth.  

I mean, WTF???


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah me too bro. Caught it while flipping through the channels last night. The demonization of steroids just pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 30, 2011)

I saw this last night also. To be honest, it looked like everything was pretty sterile. Did you guys see how he pinned? I was like damn, he just left the needle in there and flicked it. That's hardcore pinning, lol.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 30, 2011)

^^^^^ I was wondering WTF was up with that as well.  Just letting the pin hang and then flicking it.


----------



## longworthb (Sep 30, 2011)

I seen all those vials and about busted a nut lol


----------



## colochine (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked his 20mm flip top crimper... Dude is making some serious money...


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 30, 2011)

I wonder how much time youd be looking at if you got busted with a few pounds of raws


----------



## secdrl (Sep 30, 2011)

Risk Vs Reward, bros...dude got pissed when he thought he contaminated that test powder. lol


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Sep 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I saw this last night also. To be honest, it looked like everything was pretty sterile.



Yeah I thought the same thing too. He even had sheets on the walls and entryways to catch dust and airborne particles.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Sep 30, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Risk Vs Reward, bros...dude got pissed when he thought he contaminated that test powder. lol



That's when you know that you got a serious dealer and good product. Hell, he does the QC and it looks like it's working.


----------



## secdrl (Sep 30, 2011)

djlance said:


> That's when you know that you got a serious dealer and good product. Hell, he does the QC and it looks like it's working.


 
Hell yeah, man. They even had the cameraman blindfolded. Guy wasn't taking any chances to compromise his operation.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 30, 2011)

Great video, the camera man was like "why i'am I doing this?!". He sells for $100 a pop, green tops? Maybe hes a sponsor on here with the FDA/GMP gears?!


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 30, 2011)

i doubt he's selling thoes for 20 a pop he must have been exaggerating


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2011)

THANKS FOR GREAT VIDEO..NOW WE CAN SEE..

And here is video how real GMP is made..and now we see what is safe for inject..fuck to spend few more extra $ for your own HEALTHY!

Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Great video, the camera man was like "why i'am I doing this?!". He sells for $100 a pop, green tops? Maybe hes a sponsor on here with the FDA/GMP gears?!




you are funny *GymRat4Life, but you like my gear when you got it and inject it..now you joking..
end of day you will be infected one time with ugl,not guys who buy from my shop! 
and then after surgery and healthy problems you will come back..
*


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 1, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> THANKS FOR GREAT VIDEO..NOW WE CAN SEE..
> 
> And here is video how real GMP is made..and now we see what is safe for inject..fuck to spend few more extra $ for your own HEALTHY!
> 
> Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube



YES. I was waiting for this! haha.

It's just sad that it has to go this far. But the guy believes in his product and his work so props. I'd rep him if I knew what boards he was on.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2011)

that dudes got some balls, I hope he never gets busted!


----------



## FordFan (Oct 1, 2011)

I wish that never made tv. Guy is clean though.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 1, 2011)

Great post!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2011)

*Mark Allen Johnson video is great. nice to finally see how real UGL look like,hows its made.
*


----------



## TwisT (Oct 1, 2011)

Very curious about what he labels his lab as... looks like pretty decent brewing process.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2011)

I think he not put any label on..


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 1, 2011)

It is typical UG setup.

As I said many times before.
Procedure is simple; 

 Buy cheap powders from China on Alibaba from cheapest supplier.
Nobody (UG kitchen made products organization) makes COA for imported powders. Chinese suppliers know that and they simply switch from tren into cheaper to do prop, customers will get some gains, but nobody knows from what substance. 
Guy in video is doing clinical trials on himself, so if he feels like after tren, than it is tren, what a fucking idiot.

They ship in small plastic bags and sell by 10-50 grams, as seen on video that passes US customs without problem.

 Brewing procedure is simple, you can get all accesories needed locally. 
 All that need to be done is nice label and boxes design, pay off some board reps, that will usually cost you few vials.
Remember, most of mods are cheap and they don't care what quality
your UG is as long as there is something in for them.
 Cost for each is usually no more than 5$ per 10 ml, so it is no problem to give 10 "trens" to mods and they will vouch for your "highly quality UG products, made under almost GMP conditions" 

UG products are ALWAYS complete crap because:
- They are done in dirty condition
- Incoming powders from China are NOT accurate, usually it is just some cheapest unpure testosterone.


UG producer on video must be retarded. Inviting them into UG lab in middle of US is like shooting in own toes. He made people that are involved with steroids look criminals, with stupid "wanabe" gangster approach. Making copy of drivers license, so he know where cameraman lives...yeah right.
Like there was any case where UG lab brewers ever harmed somebody, in worst case they will fill your email with spam or some similar childish shit.

UGL brewers are harmless, they are usually collage kids, who go to gym, trying to make some money over internet. Guys on video are exactly that + slightly retarded.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 1, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Very curious about what he labels his lab as... looks like pretty decent brewing process.



Can't tell Twist, but I did catch a glimpse of a partial label...

They look nice. They are solid silver with some glossy shine to them. If you look closely you can see an "St" and a "Su" directly below it.

St...
Su...

 Can't be susp because its oil.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 1, 2011)

Reminds me of "Breaking Bad" but instead of the "blue" it's juice. You know someone is going to analyze the shit out of this video, just to find out what the rest of the label says...


----------



## brundel (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry...decided to delete my post.
Nice video.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 1, 2011)

why brundel? what did you say?


----------



## Grozny (Oct 2, 2011)

Most of the all domestic sources cook their garbage on this way.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Oct 2, 2011)

stanzolol?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 2, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Most of the all domestic sources cook their garbage on this way.




thanks to let us know,hope guys will finally start to use real human gear that is GMP made!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 2, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> thanks to let us know,hope guys will finally start to use real human gear that is GMP made!



Yes hopefully ....  ;-) 

Your bullshit is getting annoying. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 2, 2011)

Dear *OldSchoolLifter, ask your doc what is good and safe to inject into your body!! you have one body only..! only 1
*


----------



## Onedeep0811 (Oct 2, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear *OldSchoolLifter, ask your doc what is good and safe to inject into your body!! you have one body only..! only 1
> *



Man you are annoying as shit. No one wants ur overpriced gear. If I want gmp gear ill hit up TS. Bc its gmp doesn't mean its human grade.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 2, 2011)

Onedeep0811 said:


> Man you are annoying as shit. No one wants ur overpriced gear. If I want gmp gear ill hit up TS. Bc its gmp doesn't mean its human grade.



Seriously. Overpriced and u keep trying to sell ur shit in every damn thread. Keep it in sponsor forum.


----------



## spark (Oct 2, 2011)

UGL gear can be ok.  I will ways stick to what I know, gear thats reputable and a reputable source.  WP!!!!


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 2, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Most of the all domestic sources cook their garbage on this way.



Its sad. Because when it comes to steroids it's a totally different ballgame, yet they place the same regulations on steroids that they do on other narcotics such as cocaine, meth, etc, when in fact they are nothing alike. 

1.)Narcotics are either stimulants or depressants. Steroids are neither. 

2.)You get high on narcotics in some way shape or form. You can't get high on steroids. The only high I can think of would be the ON feeling, but that's an overall sense of well-being, not a simulated reality. 

3.)You get addicted to coke. You don't get addicted to steroids, but you may get addicted to the results. 

4.)People die from narcotics every single day. *NOT A SINGLE PERSON WHO EVER WALKED THE EARTH HAS EVER BEEN PROVEN TO HAVE DIED FROM STEROIDS.*

But because of the demonization of the drugs, we are forced to go underground and brew our own where the risk of fatal infections and abscesses increases. Therefore doing more BAD for us than GOOD. And they they think they are fucking protecting us...

If it weren't for 1989, 1990, and (Dr) Gary Wadler you wouldn't be seeing this video right now.



EDIT: I didn't create this thread to start a cirle-jerk for WP, nor to bash domestic UGLs. I use them both with good results.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 2, 2011)

Every fuckin post from WP is a plug for his gear...wtf...fall back arleady..we get it bro..!!!


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 2, 2011)

ug gear is crackin..


----------



## Grozny (Oct 2, 2011)

All domestic gear is re-bottled under really bad hygienic conditions i wouldn't use it even on my dog.  Now there is a quality UGL 's like Geneza or Axio with a huge logistic investments behind those labs.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 3, 2011)

guy in video try's to act tough, doesnt seem to work well with him


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 3, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> guy in video try's to act tough, doesnt seem to work well with him




As I said before, those are normal collage kids trying to ear some money, guy on video "dangerous steroid dealer"  is just computer nerd with poor muscularity. Back in my days, if shinny guy like that aporaches in gym tying to buy steroids I would tell him to fuck off.
Now every ashole that has some spare time is brewing with Chinese shitty powders.


----------



## performance1978 (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe WP is a little much, but what would you rather shoot?  Once you know a guy who had surgery for an infection your decision is easy.  How can you really call this hack quality?   It is no where near a sterile environment.  Hell, he isn't even wearing gloves!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2011)

performance1978 said:


> Maybe WP is a little much, but what would you rather shoot?  Once you know a guy who had surgery for an infection your decision is easy.  How can you really call this hack quality?   It is no where near a sterile environment.  Hell, he isn't even wearing gloves!!!!!!!!!!!!



The way the video had the set up, that is much cleaner then most ugls you have used 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 3, 2011)

I would inject it. Probably have already. LOL!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I would inject it. Probably have already. LOL!



Lol probably

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 3, 2011)

performance1978 said:


> Maybe WP is a little much, but what would you rather shoot?  Once you know a guy who had surgery for an infection your decision is easy.  How can you really call this hack quality?   It is no where near a sterile environment.  Hell, he isn't even wearing gloves!!!!!!!!!!!!



And your proof that WP is a real pharma and not another UGL? A fancy video and people stating it's a real pharma doesn't mean anything. Show me a license number, a phone number, and correct documentation its in fact a pharma. No, fake websites made to look like Thai FDA website doesn't work.

I may be one of the only people who actually speak exactly what I think on here... Also I have a 2-3 page saved document that was deleted before stating proof AP is NOT a real pharma. More questions then answers = not good. I'll get off my soup box now.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 3, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you are funny *GymRat4Life, but you like my gear when you got it and inject it..now you joking..
> end of day you will be infected one time with ugl,not guys who buy from my shop!
> and then after surgery and healthy problems you will come back..
> *



A) Never used your stuff.
B) AP is UGL, sorry buddy. I have proof, unless you stop posting your BS lies in the anabolic section i'll continue to call you out.
C) So your telling me if I use a dirty needle with AP gear I won't get an infection? 
D) Finding a good UGL isn't hard to do and you won't get an infection, stop trying to use marketing tools to sell over-priced UGL gear.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 3, 2011)

Dear *GymRat4Life, you are real funny!

Who pay you and how much you got to talk ship like that?

You dont know anything..but really anything!

ASIA PHARMA IS 100% LEGIT AND THAI FDA APPROVED..GO TO THAILAND AND ASK..OR MAIL THIA FDA AND ASK!
*


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 4, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> And your proof that WP is a real pharma and not another UGL? A fancy video and people stating it's a real pharma doesn't mean anything. Show me a license number, a phone number, and correct documentation its in fact a pharma. No, fake websites made to look like Thai FDA website doesn't work.
> 
> I may be one of the only people who actually speak exactly what I think on here... Also I have a 2-3 page saved document that was deleted before stating proof AP is NOT a real pharma. More questions then answers = not good. I'll get off my soup box now.





What fake website are you talking about? Thai FDA?


----------



## performance1978 (Oct 4, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> And your proof that WP is a real pharma and not another UGL? A fancy video and people stating it's a real pharma doesn't mean anything. Show me a license number, a phone number, and correct documentation its in fact a pharma. No, fake websites made to look like Thai FDA website doesn't work.
> 
> I may be one of the only people who actually speak exactly what I think on here... Also I have a 2-3 page saved document that was deleted before stating proof AP is NOT a real pharma. More questions then answers = not good. I'll get off my soup box now.




I really wasn't talking about WP being the only choice, just human grade in general.  It is obvious they have high quality standards however.

I tried to get to the bottom if asia pharma or british dragon is actually HG.  I concluded it is not.  It is no different than opiox or orgain.  It is not shering!!!!!  Do they have hight quality standars??? Yes, probably the highest.  And I would feel much safer injecting their gear. Are they a legit pharaceutical company actually being perscribed by overseas doctors?  I haven't heard that question answered yet.  

Becuse how do they make money??? Asia Pharma then?  You can't get the cash to cover that operation selling over a few internet sites and in the lockerroom of some gyms.  Insurance companies and patients have to be shelling out top dollar to keep that going.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 4, 2011)

old school is right, if you have used ugl, which 99% of you have, they are not even made in conditions that this guy makes, lots of infections and abcesses come as a result of unsanitary products. but thats the risk you take. this guy is not a dangerous man, he just a guy trying to make good money. 
he is kinda put himself in a tough position however. not only did he solicit his dealings on public tv, but he also threatened the camera man, tha if anything happens he will come after him, if i were the dealer i would have not done it and just layed low, last thing he needs is dea guys trying to find him. 

and A.P from world-ph is human grade, made in pharmacy, its not ugl
he never say you wont get infection with dirty needle, thats rediculous however ugl infection rate much much higher


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 4, 2011)

Well the moral of the story is:

"If you stab yourself with a sharp object and inject something, you pose the risk of an infection, regardless if it was made in a malaria and yellow fever infested country such as Thailand, or in a kitchen in the USA"


----------



## performance1978 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honestly, I bet most infections are from unsanitary injections.  Do you know how many athletes have gotten staph that shower after every practice and daily?  You never know what gets on your skin and hands.  

The danger from impurities and toxins in gear will make you sick as hell.  Although an infection is obviously possible.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 4, 2011)

performance1978 said:


> Honestly, I bet most infections are from unsanitary injections.  Do you know how many athletes have gotten staph that shower after every practice and daily?  You never know what gets on your skin and hands.
> 
> The danger from impurities and toxins in gear will make you sick as hell.  Although an infection is obviously possible.




That is all im getting at, WP may think I am bashing him, but the fact of the mater is, you can get an infection no matter how it is made, or what you are doing, if you have a cut on your hand and go to the gym and touch all the weights that hundreds of people have sweated on, and then you don't wash your hands, you pose the risk of getting that little cut infected.

Same goes with gear, you stab yourself, you now have a small puncture wound that in any event can be infected.

We all take risks to minimize this, and that is why educated users rarely if ever get an infection, I am one of them. 

But the horror stories you hear, and the videos WP posts up about infections with the oh so dirty "ugl gear" is from idiots, who's buddy at the gym said its okay to use the same needle over and over again.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 4, 2011)

I have never in my life received an infection from any gear. I have pinned 100's of ml of UG gear, maybe 1,000's of ml. If gear is painful I filter it and if I'm really worried, I bake it but I have only done that a very few times. 24 years later still no major problems from any gear.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 4, 2011)

Just brew your own gear and done!

Home Brew Administration...approved


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 4, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Just brew your own gear and done!
> 
> Home Brew Administration...approved



But if you brew it your self you may get infection becasue it is not gmp made.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 4, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> But if you brew it your self you may get infection becasue it is not gmp made.


 
........


----------



## oufinny (Oct 4, 2011)

Unless it is from a known pharmaceutical company or a compound pharmacy that is licensed in the US, it is never going to be perfect gear.  Even that from a compound pharmacy may not be dosed just right.  WP, your video is good and all but how many things come to the world from China that are contaminated?  I am sure that there are heavy metals in there that go through all the time, it is the risk we all take.  Sterile or not, arsenic and mercury are still bad for you.


----------



## pieguy (Oct 4, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> But if you brew it your self you may get infection becasue it is not gmp made.



Damn it! What do I do now!? 

/throwsouthomebrew


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 4, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear *GymRat4Life, you are real funny!
> 
> Who pay you and how much you got to talk ship like that?
> 
> ...



No ones paying me nothing, I just don't like people who lie. Who would be paying me? The sponsor I rep for? Right, they don't even compete against you nor do they practice that. 

I don't know nothing? http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/111608-asia-pharma-ugl.html

Don't hate because your being called out. Your gear is nothing more then a UGL. You have zero proof of a pharma, no phone number, nothing but some bumps from reps and a fancy video a person with good video editing could do.

Your Thai FDA approved? Weird, your company isn't listed on the Pharmaceutical Company Directory.

Pharmaceutical Company Directory and Pharmaceutical Company Search

Your only digging yourself a bigger grave, most people can see right through the BS and see your just a UGL. A fancy brand name, nothing else.

Last time I checked, a real pharma company doesn't sell gear past the exp date, yet you are selling test c that expired in feb 2011. Sure, it can last longer then that (if stored correctly) but a REAL PHARMA COMPANY would throw that stuff out.

I know a hell of a lot more then you think, and I know of the site that was made by a programmer to look like a legit "FDA" site for AP/WP. So please don't provide me that link, it's clear AP is not registered as a real pharma.

You are not FDA/GMP US approved no matter what you say, and with all the evidence I have provided your nothing more then a over-priced UGL.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the St is the lab and the Su below it is the Sustanon he had the recipe for.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 4, 2011)

You are real real funny!

First of all, my shop is world-pharma.org and i am owner of world-pharma.org!

Asia pharma is just a brand like norma,desma,zambon,galenika,liliy,sereno sizen,watson,etc...


and YES Asia Pharma is Thai FDA approved and end of story...

You can post million or even more BS posts that posted we all know from who 


and some guys from this posts try to blackmail me for 50.000$...but after all,they got them.. and big Admins and mods see who is BS!,etc..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 4, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> You are real real funny!
> 
> First of all, my shop is world-pharma.org and i am owner of world-pharma.org!
> 
> ...



Who are you insinuating is paying people to call you out?

Very curious 


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 4, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> and YES Asia Pharma is Thai FDA approved and end of story...



As I posted before.

Your (Asia Pharma) is Thai FDA approved? Weird, your company isn't listed on the Pharmaceutical Company Directory.

Pharmaceutical Company Directory and Pharmaceutical Company Search

And the site you may try to use to say AP is Thai FDA approved is a fake...

http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp - FAKE

http://www.fda.moph.go.th/eng/index.stm - REAL

See the difference? There is a 2 in the www in the fake one, trying to look like the Thai FDA site. End of story, the proof is out there, not many buy your stories WP. Thanks for letting me show my evidence.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 4, 2011)

this thread is getting good. old school got real good points

and i know this sounds silly, when i was low on slin pins i reused them multiple times until new batch came in.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 4, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> As I posted before.
> 
> Your (Asia Pharma) is Thai FDA approved? Weird, your company isn't listed on the Pharmaceutical Company Directory.
> 
> ...



Gymrat, you raise some good points.  I have always wondered what exactly convinced all the wp customers that their gear is hg.  If they're so convinced that it is hg, maybe they should share the overwhelming evidence.
Watching a fancy video means nothing to me.


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 4, 2011)

99.99% of all gear on the blackmarket is from a UGL somwhere. No matter how fancy the box, label, amp, vial or the manufactors website is. The only way I would say that my gear is HG is if I went to CVS and picked it up myself. 

I am by no means saying anything negative about UGL gear at all, but its just a fact.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Oct 4, 2011)

The only reason I would order from WP is because I rarely see problems with orders from him. But I am not an idiot that believes his shit is HG.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear guys, one more time.
my shop is licensed online pharmacy shop and i can sale only GMP prods, no way i cans ale UGL prods!

All prods that come from my shop are GMP made!


Dear *Pork Chop, you are total total wrong and you dont know what you talk!!!!



Again,you are total wrong and this FDA site is real..that 2 is normal..a lot of sites add sometimes someting into domain..you dont know what you talk!

*And the site you may try to use to say AP is Thai FDA approved is a fake...

¢éÍÁ????·??è¹è????¹ã¨·??è??ä»¢Í§¼????µ????³±ì::????¹??¡§??¹¤³Ð¡????Á¡????Í????????á??Ð???? - FAKE

FDA Thailand - REAL

See the difference? There is a 2 in the www in the fake one, trying to look like the Thai FDA site. End of story, the proof is out there, not many buy your stories WP. Thanks for letting me show my evidence.

*HAHAHAH 2 INSIDE FDA..COME ON..IF I SHOW YOU PROF HOW YOU COME STEP BY STEP FROM FIRST SITE TO THAT SITE WILL YOU FINALLY STOP TALK SHIT????*


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 5, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> As I posted before.
> 
> Your (Asia Pharma) is Thai FDA approved? Weird, your company isn't listed on the Pharmaceutical Company Directory.
> 
> ...





You GymRat4Life should be renamed into StupidRat4Life

--------------------------------------------------------
First go to Thai FDA web at:

FDA Thailand  (REAL)

Go to: DRUGS 

Drug Control Division  (REAL)

Go to:
Procedure of Generic Drugs Registration

:: ¡Í§¤??º¤??Á???? :: THAI DRUG CONTROL DIVISION ::  (REAL)

Go to:
Thai Edition:

:: ????¹??¡???? :: BUREAU OF DRUG CONTROL::    (REAL)

Go to:
บริการสืบค้นจากฐาน
ข้อมูลทะเบียนตำรับยา 
(green link on left side)


http://www2.fda.moph.go.th/consumer/drug/dcenter.asp  (REAL!!!)

(this is link where you can check AP products or any other
Thai FDA)
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Grozny (Oct 5, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> And your proof that WP is a real pharma and not another UGL? A fancy video and people stating it's a real pharma doesn't mean anything. Show me a license number, a phone number, and correct documentation its in fact a pharma. No, fake websites made to look like Thai FDA website doesn't work.
> 
> I may be one of the only people who actually speak exactly what I think on here... Also I have a 2-3 page saved document that was deleted before stating proof AP is NOT a real pharma. More questions then answers = not good. I'll get off my soup box now.



as i state before *mostly Asia Pharma is trying to be safe r*ather than hide some things about all their production. making a nice lab that can get a national GMP where is located is not as extremely hard, it just depends on few contacts and enough money to invest in the right equipment.

a simple example. Balkan Pharmaceuticals. Based in Chisinau, normal pharma factory, complies with national GMP rules, had national inspections, is OK. Remember, many national GMP do not demand the raw material to have a GMP as well, even if many of the API sources now have a GMP also .
Asia Pharma is performing the same type of organization. ots possible and i believe it is good for any patient in need of this kind of products.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe some people have trouble believing WP because he has a licensed pharmacy that sell pharmaceutical grade gears online without a prescription, which of course is illegal as hell.  I mean someone who would intentionally sell scripts without a prescription is stand up and believable right?


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 5, 2011)

ordering from wp is same as walking into cvs to get medication. he is a legit pharmacy liscenced to sell quality gear made in manufacture lab, not a basement


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear Big Pimpin, register with my shop,make order and read all and you will see my shop is total legal.

best-regards

wp


----------



## GMO (Oct 5, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have never in my life received an infection from any gear. I have pinned 100's of ml of UG gear, maybe 1,000's of ml. If gear is painful I filter it and if I'm really worried, I bake it but I have only done that a very few times. 24 years later still no major problems from any gear.




x2

...and if you are really that worried about it...brew your own gear, so you can ensure sanitary conditions.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 5, 2011)

rather than just sponsor bashing, why dont you just either try out gear to see for yourself, or just stick with whatever you get now. have you used his stuff before?? i am getting feeling you havent. if i havent used some sponsor on here i would not comment on his stuff


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> ordering from wp is same as walking into cvs to get medication. he is a legit pharmacy liscenced to sell quality gear made in manufacture lab, not a basement



I'm just curious as to what convinced you of this.  Surely, there is some concrete evidence that convinced you?


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 5, 2011)

just for the record i am not taking sides. i was merely explaining how he is a liscenced pharmacy. it is in thailand, so its much different then here, but you can get anything from gear to blood pressure meds, to xanax. whatever suits your needs. its like walking into pharmacy in mexico, many of this stuff is legal there, but he just posts website so he can sell worldwide instead of shop only. 



exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm just curious as to what convinced you of this. Surely, there is some concrete evidence that convinced you?


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Thai mModern Medicine Manufacturers

There's only an asian pharmaceuticals selling 	 "NON-STERILE PRODUCTS (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES, LIQUID DOSAGE FORMS) NON-STERILE PENICILLIN PRODUCTS (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES)"

I don't see how Asia Pharma is Thai FDA approved if it's not on their official list. And so far, nobody from WP has really given a real link that doesn't use a www2 url...


----------



## GMO (Oct 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> rather than just sponsor bashing, why dont you just either try out gear to see for yourself, or just stick with whatever you get now. have you used his stuff before?? i am getting feeling you havent. if i havent used some sponsor on here i would not comment on his stuff




I am sure that WP gear is legit and even great.  I just cannot fathom spending that much money on ANY gear.  Shit, a TRT script filled at an American Pharmacy for Depot-Testosterone costs less than AP cyp...just sayin'


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 5, 2011)

i personally want to hear from someone who ran there stuff

D-LATS WERE YOU AT MY BROTHA!


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 5, 2011)

I like WP and trust him and his gear but I don't think he understands the US economy right now, everyone is looking to save money, even the Canadian dollar is worth more than US lol, so as long as his international customers are willing to pay his prices I don't see them changing.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 5, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> just for the record i am not taking sides. i was merely explaining how he is a liscenced pharmacy. it is in thailand, so its much different then here, but you can get anything from gear to blood pressure meds, to xanax. whatever suits your needs. its like walking into pharmacy in mexico, many of this stuff is legal there, but he just posts website so he can sell worldwide instead of shop only.



I hear ya.  I have no opinion either.  I'm just being objective, and as far as I can tell, we have no way of knowing whether the gear is hg or not.  Additionally, we have no way to verify what standards they follow.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 5, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear guys, one more time.
> my shop is licensed online pharmacy shop and i can sale only GMP prods, no way i cans ale UGL prods!
> 
> All prods that come from my shop are GMP made!
> ...




This post is the reason why I have problems with you WP.

The second someone questions anything no matter how small it may be about your products, yourself, or your "shop" you go off the handle with bullshit replies about how everyone apparently is wrong and that you are correct. becasue YOU are this almighty shop owner with prods...  

Im sure your products are just fine, no one is saying anything about bunk gear, people just are trying to justify the cost.

Your a good guy WP, and I know with the language barrier you may not mean to reply to way you do sometimes, but im just telling you how it comes off.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 5, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> You GymRat4Life should be renamed into StupidRat4Life
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> First go to Thai FDA web at:
> ...



I hate to break your balls guys, but a domain is a domain is a domain. Only one entity can own a single domain name. www2, www1, wwwwhateverthefuck1234 etc etc etc denote a subdomain, or a mirror. One CANNOT own a SUB-domain without owning the original PARENT domain, unless it was leased in some way by the original owner to someone else. IE: Thailand FDA leases a subdomain (www1.fda.moph.go.th) to WP (which makes no sense). This also assumes that the Thailand FDA faculty has directly oversees and administers Thailand's DNS servers which they don't.

Look at it for yourself:

Site report for www.fda.moph.go.th

and compare the results to...

Site report for www1.fda.moph.go.th

YUP. Just a subdomain.

The point of this is to reduce the load on the servers, thus increasing reliability and maximizing uptime. Load balancing if you will.

GymRat your my boy man, but it's a common mistake. I'm not busting your balls bro, just pointing something out that is commonly mis-understood.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 5, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> I hate to break your balls guys, but a domain is a domain is a domain. Only one entity can own a single domain name. www2, www1, wwwwhateverthefuck1234 etc etc etc denote a subdomain, or a mirror. One CANNOT own a SUB-domain without owning the original PARENT domain, unless it was leased in some way by the original owner to someone else. IE: Thailand FDA leases a subdomain (www1.fda.moph.go.th) to WP (which makes no sense). This also assumes that the Thailand FDA faculty has directly oversees and administers Thailand's DNS servers which they don't.
> 
> Look at it for yourself:
> 
> ...



The only info on Thai FDA about any Asian Pharma is this (taken straight from the website):

*[SIZE=+1]Asian Pharmaceutical Ltd. Part.    *
*    Scope :    *     "NON-STERILE PRODUCTS (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES, LIQUID DOSAGE FORMS)  NON-STERILE PENICILLIN PRODUCTS  (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES)"             *    "This certificate does not include Non-sterile products (Semi-solid dosage forms) This site does not produce Cephalosporin products, Beta-lactam products, Sex hormones and Anti-cancer products."    * 
*    Valid from :    *    22 December 2009    *    Valid Until :    *    21 December 2011    
*    Address :    *    199 Moo 5, Tiwanon Road, Muang, Pathumtani 12000    Tel No.    (662) 9637623-4    Fax No.    (662) 9637624    [/SIZE]

Keyword: Sells non-sterile products. Another thing, this is Asian Pharma, not Asia Pharma (Which is what WP sells). Eitherway, that company is not selling sterile FDA approved (gear, pills, whatever)

There's really no more info needed on this subject it's all out there, I just proved he is lying. 

End of story.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 6, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> The only info on Thai FDA about any Asian Pharma is this (taken straight from the website):
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]Asian Pharmaceutical Ltd. Part.    *
> *    Scope :    *     "NON-STERILE PRODUCTS (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES, LIQUID DOSAGE FORMS)  NON-STERILE PENICILLIN PRODUCTS  (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES)"             *    "This certificate does not include Non-sterile products (Semi-solid dosage forms) This site does not produce Cephalosporin products, Beta-lactam products, Sex hormones and Anti-cancer products."    *
> ...





Dear *GymRat4Life, this is not ASIA PHARMA!!! its total different company!*


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 6, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear *GymRat4Life, this is not ASIA PHARMA!!! its total different company!*



Obviously, I stated that. Asia Pharma (Whatever company you sell products for) isn't even listed on that FDA site. End of story. 

Stop digging yourself a bigger grave and give up.


----------



## mnpower (Oct 6, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> i doubt he's selling thoes for 20 a pop he must have been exaggerating



ill let my shit go on the net cheap but at the local gym if you want it i dont care what it is 10ml  = 100 bucks i just scored a great deal on a 25 pack from a sponsor here for 700 bucks... i know have 2k in my pocket 3 days later so 1300 bucks this month in stupid shit money...goes back into more drugs to sell double double double


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Obviously, I stated that. Asia Pharma (Whatever company you sell products for) isn't even listed on that FDA site. End of story.
> 
> Stop digging yourself a bigger grave and give up.




I will never give up man since i know how legit are all companies i sale in my shop and i know Asia Phrma is GMP made and THAI FDA approved and end of story..but you are the only one..better let me know how much FREE gear you got to BS my shop????


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 7, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> The only info on Thai FDA about any Asian Pharma is this (taken straight from the website):
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]Asian Pharmaceutical Ltd. Part.    *
> *    Scope :    *     "NON-STERILE PRODUCTS (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES, LIQUID DOSAGE FORMS)  NON-STERILE PENICILLIN PRODUCTS  (POWDERS, TABLETS, CAPSULES)"             *    "This certificate does not include Non-sterile products (Semi-solid dosage forms) This site does not produce Cephalosporin products, Beta-lactam products, Sex hormones and Anti-cancer products."    *
> ...



I know bro I wasn't saying WP WAS hg, or a registered legitimate pharmaceutical company...  Just explaining how subdomains are delegated and more or less labeled for the sake of information. TBH bro, I don't really care if it's UGL or not, because like you said, 50% of gear is UGL, and the other 45% is fake, leaving 5% for the real deal HG. It's just how it is. I'm finishing up my cycle of AP and BD products and they are awesome. HG or UGL... I still like the gear and I will voice my opinion and experience. My primary source? Not at all...

WP, my challenge to you would be to put this fire out once and for all. Until some people have 100% solid concrete evidence that would convince them beyond all reason that AP is a registered pharmacy, they will remain skeptical.


----------



## colochine (Oct 7, 2011)

What if someone worked in a GMP facility and made AAS on their lunch break? It would be gear made in a GMP lab correct lol...


----------



## colochine (Oct 7, 2011)

Not a pharma GMP of course but like cosmetics or somewhat and made gear with their free time.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 7, 2011)

colochine said:


> What if someone worked in a GMP facility and made AAS on their lunch break? It would be gear made in a GMP lab correct lol...



Then it wouldn't be GMP certified if they let workers eat in the lab. And if it wasn't made in the lab to begin with its not GMP.


----------



## colochine (Oct 7, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Then it wouldn't be GMP certified if they let workers eat in the lab. And if it wasn't made in the lab to begin with its not GMP.



I wasn't saying eat in the lab bro. I was saying instead of eating make some gear in the lab. Just brew some shit up on your own time but in the lab with all the equip. 

Also I know several GMP labs, I've worked in a few and I've always seen people eat in certain parts of the lab.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 7, 2011)

colochine said:


> What if someone worked in a GMP facility and made AAS on their lunch break? It would be gear made in a GMP lab correct lol...


 
This should have been the plot of Inception

a lab within a lab within a lunch break.. we need to go deeper !

lol


----------



## colochine (Oct 7, 2011)

ice_cube789 said:


> This should have been the plot of Inception
> 
> a lab within a lab within a lunch break.. we need to go deeper !
> 
> lol



Yes lol


----------



## BigBird (Oct 7, 2011)

I approve this thread.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 7, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Obviously, I stated that. Asia Pharma (Whatever company you sell products for) isn't even listed on that FDA site. End of story.
> 
> Stop digging yourself a bigger grave and give up.



Obviously u are just bashing WP for nothing WP is just distributor not the owner now if u have any request about Asia Pharma just contact them via their website.

_From William Llewellyn's about Asia Pharma 

"AP appears to be a legitimate registered company with a real lab, or at the very least has a real production facility making their products. I would definitely recommend staying away from all underground products. I think most are contaminated. AP, being a registered company, should be making the product correctly."_

Now if u need a more clarification about AP just ask Mr William Llewellyn's


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Oct 7, 2011)

love that the camera man is blind folded. interesting video.


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 7, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Obviously u are just bashing WP for nothing WP is just distributor not the owner now if u have any request about Asia Pharma just contact them via their website.
> 
> _From William Llewellyn's about Asia Pharma _
> 
> ...


 
I remember reading somewhere that Llewellyn had some kind of under the table deal with asia pharma to say good thjings in his book about them


----------



## Imosted (Oct 7, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Llewellyn had some kind of under the table deal with asia pharma to say good thjings in his book about them



the interesting part is that for some reason Asia Pharma is in an ugl steroid book... weird eh


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 7, 2011)

colochine said:


> I wasn't saying eat in the lab bro. I was saying instead of eating make some gear in the lab. Just brew some shit up on your own time but in the lab with all the equip.



 Haha, sorry man mis-understood you. I'm reading it thinking "is this guy serious?"...imagining a worker brewing over 5 gallons of gear in an open container, going to town on a sandwhich. LOL. "shit, there goes my sandwich...fuck it."



ice_cube789 said:


> This should have been the plot of Inception
> 
> a lab within a lab within a lunch break.. we need to go deeper !
> 
> lol



LMAO. Reminds me of the southpark episode, "Insheeption". "Steve you give the details and I'll provide the background"...."Did someone order pizza? Must've been one of the dreamers. I'm going in!!!" 

Insheeption (Season 14, Episode 10) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios



Imosted said:


> the interesting part is that for some reason Asia Pharma is in an ugl steroid book... weird eh





> "AP appears to be a legitimate registered company with a real lab, or at the very least has a real production facility making their products. I would definitely recommend staying away from all underground products. I think most are contaminated. AP, being a registered company, should be making the product correctly."
> 
> Now if u need a more clarification about AP just ask Mr William Llewellyn's


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 7, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Obviously u are just bashing WP for nothing WP is just distributor not the owner now if u have any request about Asia Pharma just contact them via their website.



Contacting AP would be like asking a drug dealer if he stuff is the best out there. They will lie, and in fact i've found links between AP and WP but thats besides the point. I don't know what it takes to show that AP is not FDA approved, I've already posted the proof. No one has yet proved me that I'm wrong.



Also White,

If you searched for it using Google (The THAI FDA site), I', sure you are wondering why  you didn't get a www2.~ link. Well, thats because it is a  fabricated mirror link, which means, whoever has the rights to that  site, may not necessarily be the same as the www.~ site.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 7, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Also White,
> 
> If you searched for it using Google (The THAI FDA site), I', sure you are wondering why  you didn't get a www2.~ link. Well, thats because it is a  fabricated mirror link, which means, whoever has the rights to that  site, may not necessarily be the same as the www.~ site.




No you have to dig deeper bro. Just follow the steps that srbijadotokija posted and you will find it yourself. I just did. Run the google search then click the real link. If you follow the links from the REAL original Thai FDA site you will eventually get to a database query where you can look up Asia Pharma, as well as their address, and search for things like "Stanobolic, Cypiobolic" etc etc. You can also look up the registration numbers like "1A 460/43" for their Winny as an example. I just found a bunch of info, and google-earthed the address. I don't speak Thai, but I did the best I could and I at least found the district that the address claims AP is located and it appears to be in a wealthy area of Bangkok. I've spotted some warehouse type facilities that may or may not be AP. Who knows?

If you follow those steps you WILL find the www2 links everyone is talking about on the _original_ Thai FDA site.

Use translate.google.com. I'm finding all kinds of info. I found out that they apparently have Expositions/Trade shows every year in Bangladesh. Asia Pharma Expo Dhaka - Fair Asia Pharma Expo from . - 

Also look back at the Netcraft links I sent you. You will find that Thailand FDA owns both:

203.157.72.2  ---> www .fda.moph.go.th
203.157.72.6  ---> www2 .fda.moph.go.th

It makes sense that one would be another mirror because both addresses are in the same class C subnet, making management and leasing easier. They also run the same Microsoft IIS 6.0 Servers.

Look carefully at these screenshots.


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 7, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> No you have to dig deeper bro. Just follow the steps that srbijadotokija posted and you will find it yourself. I just did. Run the google search then click the real link. If you follow the links from the REAL original Thai FDA site you will eventually get to a database query where you can look up Asia Pharma, as well as their address, and search for things like "Stanobolic, Cypiobolic" etc etc. You can also look up the registration numbers like "1A 460/43" for their Winny as an example. I just found a bunch of info, and google-earthed the address. I don't speak Thai, but I did the best I could and I at least found the district that the address claims AP is located and it appears to be in a wealthy area of Bangkok. I've spotted some warehouse type facilities that may or may not be AP. Who knows?
> 
> If you follow those steps you WILL find the www2 links everyone is talking about on the _original_ Thai FDA site.
> 
> ...


 
This is solid information.  Obviously all the products are not THai FDA approved like Tren  and EQ but many are.  I have ran many AP products and so far they have been the best I have come across.  Yes they are expensive but you get what you pay for.  Until I have a bad cycle with these products I will continue to use them UGL or HG doesn't matter because I still think they are some of the best available


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> No you have to dig deeper bro. Just follow the steps that srbijadotokija posted and you will find it yourself. I just did. Run the google search then click the real link. If you follow the links from the REAL original Thai FDA site you will eventually get to a database query where you can look up Asia Pharma, as well as their address, and search for things like "Stanobolic, Cypiobolic" etc etc. You can also look up the registration numbers like "1A 460/43" for their Winny as an example. I just found a bunch of info, and google-earthed the address. I don't speak Thai, but I did the best I could and I at least found the district that the address claims AP is located and it appears to be in a wealthy area of Bangkok. I've spotted some warehouse type facilities that may or may not be AP. Who knows?
> 
> If you follow those steps you WILL find the www2 links everyone is talking about on the _original_ Thai FDA site.
> 
> ...






GREAT RESEARCH,BIG THANKS!
BUT THIS GUYS AND GUYS WHO ARE PAID TO TALK BS WILL NEVER STOP! NEVER!

THANSK AGAIN.NOW WE SEE ALL SITE IS OWNED BY FDA!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 7, 2011)

There is no way in hell that that asia pharm is fda. Fda eq and tren, anyone that thinks this is possible is seriously deluded. for example lets say wp will admit that eq/tren is not fda but will say that everything else is fda. This will also have to be a lie because can you imagine a fda/gmp company making an illegal untested drug not for human use and selling it on the side while putting a sticker on it saying fda approved? Lol, you can imagine what kind of shitstorm that "legit" company would be in if anybody ever found out.

However, I'm not disputing the quality of wp's gear, it may be the best ugl gear ever. but I would never use his gear because its obvious that he's using false advertisement and especially for the prices he charges.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 7, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> GREAT RESEARCH,BIG THANKS!
> BUT THIS GUYS AND GUYS WHO ARE PAID TO TALK BS WILL NEVER STOP! NEVER!
> 
> THANSK AGAIN.NOW WE SEE ALL SITE IS OWNED BY FDA!



Oh, and just so everyone knows, I have not been paid anything, I've never even received any free gear.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 8, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> *There is no way in hell that that asia pharm is fda. Fda eq and tren, anyone that thinks this is possible is seriously deluded. for example lets say wp will admit that eq/tren is not fda but will say that everything else is fda. This will also have to be a lie because can you imagine a fda/gmp company making an illegal untested drug not for human use and selling it on the side while putting a sticker on it saying fda approved*? Lol, you can imagine what kind of shitstorm that "legit" company would be in if anybody ever found out.
> 
> However, I'm not disputing the quality of wp's gear, it may be the best  ugl gear ever. but I would never use his gear because its *obvious that  he's using false advertisement and especially for the prices he charges.         *



Exactly. A legit FDA approved place will not produce non FDA approved items as well (EQ/TREN). 

AND EVEN, at the end of the day a company is FDA approved outside the US, it means it's a UGL within the US.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 8, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Fda eq and tren, anyone that thinks this is possible is seriously deluded. .... This will also have to be a lie because can you imagine a fda/gmp company making an illegal untested drug not for human use and selling it on the side while putting a sticker on it saying fda approved? ...



Yes by American standards and the standards of FDA you are right. But what about the FDA of Thailand? 

*AP is NOT FDA approved*. It's _*THAI FDA APPROVED*_. You guys seem to be missing that. 

The FDA is an American organization whose strings are being pulled by the feds I'd imagine. It's not an international organization like the World Health Organization (WHO). It's like comparing apples to oranges. The US _FDA_ and the _Thai FDA_ are two totally different entities with totally different standards, practices, and procedures apparently. Tren, EQ, and Winny by American standards would never pass of course. In america it may be illegal, but how many of you guys live in Thailand or visit Thailand? Do you know their laws? I sure as hell don't nor do I care.

Why would the Thai FDA care about what the American FDA approves of or doesn't approve of? The american FDA doesn't approve of the Liv.52 tabs I buy from India because of the herbs used, but that doesn't stop India from selling them to their own populous and medicinal markets, nor does it stop me from buying them! 

*None of this shit is approved by the FDA. Period, end of story. *



It's approved by the *FDA of Thailand* which is in no way shape or form connected to the US. Thank god...

Food and Drug Administration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia   <--read

To sum it all up, what I am saying is that everyone is approaching this debate with the mindset that the Thailand FDA is the same as the US FDA, or that we are talking about the US Food and Drug Administration. We aren't.

However I can see how WP's posts may be (intentionally) misleading.




> THANSK AGAIN.NOW WE SEE ALL SITE IS OWNED BY FDA!



...of Thailand. The FDA OF THAILAND....NOT the FDA.



GymRat4Life said:


> Exactly. A legit FDA approved place will not produce non FDA approved items as well (EQ/TREN).



Absolutely. In the US anyway. But in Thailand? Who knows... Different ballgame.



GymRat4Life said:


> AND EVEN, at the end of the day a company is FDA approved outside the US, it means it's a UGL within the US.



This is true, and ties into what I was saying beforehand. If the US doesn't approve of it, it doesn't matter if Thailand, Japan, Germany, and the UK approve of it - you can't have it. Well, you're not supposed to


----------



## Grozny (Oct 8, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> I remember reading somewhere that Llewellyn had some kind of under the table deal with asia pharma to say good thjings in his book about them



for sure  I ve also heard that Llewellyn had a hidden agenda with Organon cuz he promote them all the time in Anabolics Books and in UG edition.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 8, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Exactly. A legit FDA approved place will not produce non FDA approved items as well (EQ/TREN).
> 
> AND EVEN, at the end of the day a company is FDA approved outside the US, it means it's a UGL within the US.




You see boy, you are mistaken. Thai FDA drug inside USA is
ILLEGALLY IMPORTED DRUG

UG is UNDERGROUND MADE product and it is illegally made with
poor Chinese shitty powders


In UK for example it is legal to posses/import steroids, viagra, xanax..in case it is not counterfeit or UG!
There is big difference.

I expected you to discredit out of USA FDA and drug agencies, that is quite  common for self centered American as you are.
I guess you don't know that Pharmaceutical companies are global nowadays. Organon India or Pakistan is just as same quality as Organon Italy, Holland or USA.
I guess you never traveled outside of your country, and probably never  even had sex with anybody outside of your village.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 9, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Exactly. A legit FDA approved place will not produce non FDA approved items as well (EQ/TREN).
> 
> AND EVEN, at the end of the day a company is FDA approved outside the US, it means it's a UGL within the US.



If the drug or the substance is in the Pharmacopoeia like a TREN (and isn't restricted like narcotics)  ITS POSSIBLE TO MANUFACTURE AND REGISTER. 

Any company is free to manufacture and register any products they want as long as they are stipulated by the Ph. No country forbids the registration of anabolic steroids but some countries like the US that have an advanced regulated pharma industry see with skepticism registration of products that have no legal system buyers and consider the product registration heading to illicit supply.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 9, 2011)

Great posts guys...*GreatWhiteTruth,*srbijadotokija and Grozny!!!!

Hope all members of this forum can read it and think...

best-regards

wp


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 9, 2011)

he never say it approved by usa fda. he is saying its thai approved, and it is. and for the record, why everyone making such big deal about this. either use his prods and see for yourself the quality. or just not use it. it really doesnt matter, but to change subject of this thread to bash a sponsor is no good


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> There is no way in hell that that asia pharm is fda. Fda eq and tren, anyone that thinks this is possible is seriously deluded. for example lets say wp will admit that eq/tren is not fda but will say that everything else is fda. This will also have to be a lie because can you imagine a fda/gmp company making an illegal untested drug not for human use and selling it on the side while putting a sticker on it saying fda approved? Lol, you can imagine what kind of shitstorm that "legit" company would be in if anybody ever found out.
> 
> However, I'm not disputing the quality of wp's gear, it may be the best ugl gear ever. but I would never use his gear because its obvious that he's using false advertisement and especially for the prices he charges.




I don't have a dog in this fight but just throwing this out there. 

Trenbolone has been approved for human use (France produced the medicine under the names Parabolan and Hexabolan) in the past and it has even been studied recently for HRT. Therefore, Tren being approved for human use is nothing new.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 9, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight but just throwing this out there.
> 
> Trenbolone has been approved for human use (France produced the medicine under the names Parabolan and Hexabolan) in the past and it has even been studied recently for HRT. Therefore, Tren being approved for human use is nothing new.



I said eq and tren just to make an example because that's the first thing that came to mind for me. But my eq point is still valid, lol.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 9, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> ... why everyone making such big deal about this. either use his prods and see for yourself the quality. or just not use it. it really doesnt matter, but to change subject of this thread to bash a sponsor is no good



Wait...What was the original subject of the thread? 

So uh, yeah this video... Dude should wear gloves and a chem suit next time.



heavyiron said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight but just throwing this out there.
> 
> Trenbolone has been approved for human use (France produced the medicine under the names Parabolan and Hexabolan) in the past and it has even been studied recently for HRT. Therefore, Tren being approved for human use is nothing new.



I didn't know this. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 9, 2011)

yes good video, we all see how ugl gear is made at home


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 9, 2011)

This is a moot point and has always been a moot point when it comes to WP products or AP products...


----------



## BigBird (Oct 10, 2011)

Heavy is right - Tren was recently studied as a compound for TRT at the University of Florida ( I think it was UF that sponsored the study).  Results of study advocated for Tren to be used in TRT for human use but it would most likely be the day pigs fly before Feds get their heads out of their arses and follow the recommendation fo the medical study.  It's pretty funny that Primo is not approved for human use in the US either. A study proved it was invaluable to treat certain forms of anemia and wasting syndrome (but why would the Feds care).


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 10, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Wait...What was the original subject of the thread?
> 
> So uh, yeah this video... Dude should wear gloves and a chem suit next time.
> 
> ...



Cipla Medical Catalog

Tren is registered also by CIPLA in India. Some will claim now that Cipla is UG.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight but just throwing this out there.
> 
> Trenbolone has been approved for human use (France produced the medicine under the names Parabolan and Hexabolan) in the past and it has even been studied recently for HRT. Therefore, Tren being approved for human use is nothing new.





I keep try to tell guys this,its Negma Parbolan from France, production stop 1997!

but only older BB know about this prods..kids and jung builders never see that amps!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2011)

srbijadotokija said:


> Cipla Medical Catalog
> 
> Tren is registered also by CIPLA in India. Some will claim now that Cipla is UG.




Another big bump...i already post it long time ago,but guys attack me as always!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 10, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Another big bump...i already post it long time ago,but guys attack me as always!



No one is really attacking you. But how do you explain EQ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2011)

Do i need to explain anything?

I can only say i am sure that Boldabolic is GMP made and not UGL,its most important for my shop!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 10, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> I keep try to tell guys this,its Negma Parbolan from France, production stop 1997!
> 
> but only older BB know about this prods..kids and jung builders never see that amps!


Yes, I saw the amps with my own eyes many years ago.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 10, 2011)

I am sure heavy since you are older BB
only BB around 40 can say they use them..guys close to 30 NEVER ..not real one but i still see sometimes some shops they sale it..same guys who sale replica steroids,etc...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 10, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> I wonder how much time youd be looking at if you got busted with a few pounds of raws



bad, because "only dealers" get powders, i.e. quantities that give you enough to distribute.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 11, 2011)

Mudge said:


> bad, because "only dealers" get powders, i.e. quantities that give you enough to distribute.



That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Grozny (Oct 11, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Heavy is right - Tren was recently studied as a compound for TRT at the University of Florida ( I think it was UF that sponsored the study).  Results of study advocated for Tren to be used in TRT for human use but it would most likely be the day pigs fly before Feds get their heads out of their arses and follow the recommendation fo the medical study.  It's pretty funny that Primo is not approved for human use in the US either. A study proved it was invaluable to treat certain forms of anemia and wasting syndrome (but why would the Feds care).



Now actually if someone believes just USA and EU can make proper standard medicine is crazy.


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 11, 2011)

anybody know where i can find the FULL video of this?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 11, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Now actually if someone believes just USA and EU can make proper standard medicine is crazy.




In Asia you can get plenty good meeds !


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 11, 2011)

chris42393 said:


> anybody know where i can find the FULL video of this?



I actually have the a 720p copy saved locally. I can throw it up on an FTP server if you are interested.


----------



## chris42393 (Oct 12, 2011)

sure man, id deff appreciate that ^^ thanks


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 19, 2011)

Here you go. If you don't have the proper codecs to play the video you will need to download VLC (VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!) to watch the video if you don't have it already.

American Underworld Season 1 Episode 1:
Homemade Illegal Drugs

*720p
*MKV format
*993MB

american.underworld.s01e01.…zip (992,40 MB) - uploaded.to


----------

